# Il bambino è sacro, inviolabile e intangibile. Ma dopo i 14 anni basta



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

bisogna finirla."La legge contro la pedofilia? Un'amica mi ha detto che a sedici anni amava solo uomini di trenta. Era lei gerontofila, non loro pedofili

Lo dice lo scrittore Aldo Busi a La Zanzara su Radio 24. "Ormai - dice Busi - i ragazzi vengono portati dalle famiglie per prostituirsi, te li mettono sotto per ricattarti e fare business".
"Come si fa a pensare - dice ancora Busi - che le ragazze che vanno con Berlusconi siano prostitute? E non c'è nemmeno la prostituzione minorile. Non è mica la tratta delle donne dell'Est. Quello di Arcore era un business in cui la donna non è gestita da qualcuno ma parte attiva del suo stesso business che abbia 15, 18 o 40 anni. Anche se Ruby era minorenne non si può parlare di prostituzione minorile, è un processo farsa, assurdo, che è costato a noi contribuenti un sacco di soldi. Ci sono cose più importanti. Io non voglio che Al Capone finisca a Sing Sing per un contenzioso sull'erario, la stessa cosa vale per Berlusconi".


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2013)

Molti minorenni dimostrano di essere ancora decisamente bambini sotto il profilo della gestione e comprensione delle loro e delle altrui emozioni, ma purtroppo capiscono molto rapidamente, più di quanto le loro menti ancora in formazione permettano loro di interpretare profondamente, che il sesso è uno straordinario strumento di potere e il corpo è il mezzo attraverso il quale quel potere può essere esercitato.
Il discorso di Busi, che pur condivido nel finale, mira a deresponsabilizzare l'adulto dalla barbarie che compie offrendo del corpo l'unico significato di merce di scambio, laddove l'adulto dovrebbe aver ben chiaro che rischi si corrano a vivere solo sulla superficie di se stessi. Ma molti adulti non lo sanno affatto. La soluzione, come sempre, non può consistere nella negazione di una tutela a chi sta crescendo formandosi le sue proprie convinzioni, più di quanto le malattie da inquinamento che fanno ingiallire le foglie possano essere eliminate abbattendo tutti gli alberi.


----------

